# VELIPOJE | Velipoja Grand Europa Resort | U/C



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*The Hotel*

A spectacular 5 star resort hotel occupies a prominent beachfront position within the resort and is ideal for the leisure visitor seeking to enjoy the delights of the Adriatic coastline.

The adjoining 500 delegate conference centre makes this a perfect location for a relaxing business meeting, exhibitions and conferences.

With 200 rooms and a wealth of quality facilities and amenities the hotel represents the pinnacle in luxurious beachside living and provides ample entertainment and facilities for residents and owners of resort properties.

Velipoja Grand Hotel Resort is a unique destination created to inspire, nourish, and guide guests on a journey to find their personal energy in a location that reflects their cultural and environmental surroundings.

The dedicated spa facility has a luxurious feel throughout. It has separate male and female sections, both featuring an opulent Jacuzzi area with steam rooms, invigorating showers and a number of private treatment and relaxation rooms. By combining proven methodology for relaxation and rejuvenation, all spa experiences are designed to soothe, pamper, de-stress and invigorate the mind and body.

State of the art health club facilities are also be available with a fully equipped gym and heated indoor swimming pool.

*Conference Center*

Adjoining the Hotel will be an independent 500 delegate conference centre with banqueting facilities. This will be managed by an experienced conference company and it expected that this will create a year round demand for accommodation and facilities within the resort. This in turn will ensure that there will be a strong rental demand for properties, benefiting owners who wish to capitalise from this opportunity.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

*Photos from February *








Source: *velipojagrandeuroparesort.com*


----------

